# .38 Revolvers



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I have a Taurus 605 2" 5 shot .357 and like it very much, but you have to learn to shoot it all over again. Having a shorter barrel I tend to shoot high now. If you do go with a snub nose you have to shoot it often to get used to the shorter barrel. I like it because you can use .38+p's or full magnum .357 rounds.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I converted to a wheel gun guy this past summer. Got my first .38, a Smith 637 in August. Liked it alot. Replaced the factory grip with a Hogue over molded full sized grip and now it has a pinky hold. Gone from like to LOVE. Can't believe how accurate I am with a little 2" barrel. Puts my Sr9c to shame(now sold). I have yet to shoot it single action, may end up bobbing the hammer. 

Then a month ago I found a Ruger GP100(not an easy task). What a tack driver....also have only shot it double action. I have a wolf spring kit on backorder for this gun, though I don't find issue with its current function. I have only shot wwb 38's outta both of these guns as I was able to stock up a few thousand during the buyout. No markup on 38's and they were some of the last ammo left on the shelves. 



Live from the stand...


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I did a quick search and didn't find another thread on this so here's my question.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a .38 revolver. Just wanted to know which ones to avoid and which ones are good. I have a Springfield XD9 Sub and it's huge. I love the gun and it's fun to shoot, but carrying it is next to impossible.
> 
> ...


My daughter likes her Mod 60 Smith (3" .357) which she only shoots .38's in. But, it is a tad big for her to carry because of her clothing choices and daily routines.

My wife has a Smith snubby (centennial airweight) with CT laser grips. That is light and conceals well w/about any method of carry.

Out of the two of them (guns), the 3" is way more pleasurable to shoot, because of less recoil and the fact that it has sights. If you get one of those little j frame snubbies, you are definitely going to have to practice with it if you want it for anything more than a belly gun.

I have shot the Ruger snubby and while they may have a better trigger, I have been shooting Smiths for way too many years to like the Ruger better.

Edit to add: If you get a snubby for concealed carry, pick up some speed strips and learn how to use them too.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

cedarlkDJ said:


> They are nice. Light, easy to conceal and carry, and accurate at short range and will handle +P loads. I have always been a revolver and Ruger fan and recommend one for anyone starting out for the simplicity and reliability of a revolver. (easy to clean and always goes bang) I got one when they first came out. That little sucker kicks tho! and I don't like the long trigger pull compared to a s.a. auto. I still shoot and carry it every now and then. I put a big dot Meprolight night front sight on mine.


I own the Ruger LCR .357...it's compact, lightweight, inexpensive and shoots well.
You have the option of shooting .38's, .38+P and .357 mags out of the same gun.
The .38's are fun to shoot but the .357 mags are only loaded for hunting and protection. The .357's are not the most enjoyable to shoot out of such a light gun. 

Hope this helps....


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

roger15055 said:


> I also have the smitty 642 with the crimson trace laser and when i play with it i use regular 38specials and when i carry it is filled with 38+p hornandys.


I have to agree, if you're looking for discreet carry this is it. It is small enough there is no excuse to leave it behind.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

One more thing on snubbies.

You may need to or want to alter your grip. If you decide to utilize the thumb over technique, that may come back to bite you when you go back to a semi.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ruger sp101.Nothing fancy but shoots well and can shoot .357 magnums and its heavy enough recoil is tolerable.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

.44 said:


> Ruger sp101.Nothing fancy but shoots well and can shoot .357 magnums and its heavy enough recoil is tolerable.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2

Would definetly recommend Houge grips. 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Smith 442 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a S&W Bodyguard, easy to carry and shoot, laser trace makes it a little more accurate than your average snub nose without one. Wife and both daughters are 5'2" and under 110 #s and no problems shooting this. Not really a plinking gun but great for CC.


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a S&W J frame. Hammerless or enclosed hammers are easier to CC. Lots of good bullets out today that have improved the .38s performance.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thank you for all the responses. I have a lot to look into, and at least I have somewhat of a direction. 

I have shot the S&W 642 airweight and liked it quite a bit. 

I'll probably go S&W or Ruger - It's going to be whichever feels better in my hand probably. I will look into those Hogue grips as well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Just one more to muddy up the waters; you'll only find them on the used gun market, and the prices are starting to soar, but I like my Colt detective special.....carries 6 rounds instead of the usual five for a snubbie, will handle +P ammo, and....surprisingly.....I was able to find that concealed carry holsters were still made for the gun. It's a little heavier than most S&W steel frame snubbies, but not as heavy as the Ruger SP101.










I use the old "F.B.I. load" of 158 grain SWC HP in +P loading; these are some that I pulled after a bullet expansion testing session.










I'm also currently looking at the Charter Arms Mag pug for my daughter....it's chambered for .357 mag, but can be used with .38's as well.
Good luck in your quest!


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

Well here is another 642 vote. Not going to say its the best, i do have a couple other choices, just seems that every morning it's the 642 that i grab for. What ever your choice I'm sure it will be a good one for you.Good luck


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife's carry gun is a 637 with Crimson Trace rubber grips. Nice accurate shooter and easy to carry. 148 gr wadcutters make great target loads.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

16,
I carry one of those little mag pug's. nice little revolver, not a fan of the porting but its tolerable. Plus since its the same size as a J frame, many holsters to choose from


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone's got it right! S&W is the only way to go for .38 revolvers...


----------

